# December 21st



## rob (Dec 18, 2012)

If I were you guys I would not leave any wine behind, I am getting started on mine tonight, this gives me 2 days to drink it all!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 18, 2012)

way ahead of ya Rob!


----------



## andy123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Then we have an accord.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 18, 2012)

rob said:


> If I were you guys I would not leave any wine behind, I am getting started on mine tonight, this gives me 2 days to drink it all!



All my left-over wine is on its way to your house, enjoy!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 18, 2012)

Great !! I am going to have to take the next several days off !! and if it doesn't happen I will have to take even more days off just to recuperate !!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the Dec 22nd waiting list for liver transplants like?


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know, but the weather on Friday doesn't look good:


----------



## btom2004 (Dec 19, 2012)

OTFLMAO...!!!! I will have to drink a lot of wine before the end of time. 

Hmmmm.....I never got to make that mead. Do they sell it at walmart?


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 19, 2012)

If anyone feels like they won't be able to drink all their wine before the end of the world on Friday, you can overnight it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## rob (Dec 20, 2012)

I have 173 bottles left, the dog is passed out and haven't seen the cat in hours!


----------



## rob (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh crap, the sun came up today......guess were still here!


----------



## fivebk (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess that everyone that consumed all their wine will have to start making more...... Woo Hoooo!!!!!

BOB


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2012)

OK, fess up! How many of you are hungover and regretting something you did yesterday?


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 21, 2012)

rob said:


> Oh crap, the sun came up today......guess were still here!



December 21st is not over until midnight...


----------

